# dotted line = στικτή γραμμή



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Ο όρος *στικτή γραμμή* είναι παλαιός και βρίσκεται στα λεξικά εδώ και δεκαετίες. Θεωρώ λανθασμένο τον όρο *_διάστικτη γραμμή_ που βρίσκω σε περισσότερα ευρήματα, ίσως επειδή τον προτείνουν τα γλωσσάρια της Microsoft και το λεξικό της Magenta. Στο δικό μου το μυαλό, το _διάστικτος_ απαιτεί επιφάνεια. Μήπως όμως κάνω λάθος; Τέλος πάντων, η «στικτή γραμμή» υπήρχε πριν ακόμα γεννηθεί ο Γκέιτς.


----------



## Bear (Aug 1, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο δικό μου το μυαλό, το _διάστικτος_ απαιτεί επιφάνεια. Μήπως όμως κάνω λάθος; Τέλος πάντων, η «στικτή γραμμή» υπήρχε πριν ακόμα γεννηθεί ο Γκέιτς.



Και στο δικό μου επίσης, nickel. Πρόσφατα χρειάστηκε να βεβαιωθώ για τη σωστή μετάφραση του όρου «διάλιθος» για κάποιο κόσμημα, το οποίο σημαίνει [δια!]κοσμημένο με πολύτιμους λίθους, αλλά πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται στην απάντηση ότι πρόκειται για μία γραμμή λίθων.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2008)

Αν εννοείς την γραμμή που αποτελείται από τελείες (που αυτό καταλαβαίνω όταν διαβάζω dotted line), στο γραμμικό σχέδιο λέγεται _εστιγμένη_ και η γραμμή που αποτελείται από παύλες (dashed) λέγεται _διακεκομμένη_.
Η _στικτή_ είναι η _εστιγμένη_ στην δημοτική;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Ναι, ξέχασα να γράψω ότι στην καθαρεύουσα ήταν _εστιγμένη_ (το δίνει το ΙΑΤΕ μαζί με τη _στικτή_). Αλλά το _στικτός_ δεν είναι δημοτική, απλώς είναι το καλύτερο _και_ στη δημοτική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2010)

Εγώ *εστιγμένη* την έχω στο γλωσσάρι μου, όχι στικτή (και υποθέτω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να λεπτολογήσω ότι, γεωμετρικά και τοπολογικά τουλάχιστον, δεν γίνεται μία γραμμή, που είναι μονοδιάστατη, να περιέχει ή να αποτελείται από στίγματα, που είναι αδιάστατα). Αλλά άλλο γεωμετρία, άλλο γλώσσα...


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2010)

Εγώ έχω το ίδιο γλωσσάρι με τον δόχτορα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2010)

Καταθέτω και τα ευρήματα σε δύο λεξικά:

ΠαπΛεξ:
3. αυτός που γίνεται με στίξη, με κέντημα (α. «στικτή γραμμή»· γραμμή που σχηματίζεται με στιγμές, με κουκκίδες)
ΛΚΝ:
β. που σχηματίζεται από στίγματα (στιγμές, τελείες): _Στικτή γραμμή_.


----------

